# Implantation Bleeding



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me when implantation bleeding occurs and what it looks like? I know not all ladies have this happen, but I find myself in a quandary this afternoon. I am 8dp2dt and have just had the tiniest amount of blood when wiping. Trying to figure out whether it is indeed implantation bleeding or my AF getting ready to put in an appearance. I feel as if it is too late for the former and too early for the latter. Any input wold be so appreciated x


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just thought I would update........have just taken a hpt and got a BFP...........still bleeding, so will update as my story progresses.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats! Not everyone gets implantation bleeding but incidentally I got a huge gush at 4dp3dt, it started then stopped almost instantly, really odd!


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I had implantation bleeding about 6 days after a transfer. It was light pink slotting and lasted 4 days.
You can google inplantation bleeding.
Congrats on your bfp!
Morgana.


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Artypants and morganna. It was a ridiculous tiny amount yesterday, and then this evening more. I feel very nervous at the moment because I am only 9dp2dt, and I'm not sure what way this is going to go, eeeep!


----------

